# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Kërkes Për Të Qën Pjesë e Stafit ne "irc.albasoul.com"

## PeRmEtAr_KiNg

*''Kerkes''*   Desha qe te behem pjes e stafit te ketij serveri te mbrekullushem  me  nje  AOP Ne Albasoul Network, Quhem Ergersi Jam Nga Permeti ne chat futem me Nick Name *"Bosini"*  .  Rri mbi 6 ore ne chat  ne dite shpresoj qe kerkesa ime te meret parasysh ju faleminderit te gjithve

----------


## PeRmEtAr_KiNg

a mundet nonje sop (superoperator ) per te dhe nonje pergjigjie ???

----------


## [LoTi]

*Kerkesa juaj eshte vlersuar, tani e tuje jeni ne vezhgim nga Superoperatoret ne chat, shum shpejt do ju kthehet nje pergjigje pozitive, Ju faleminderit!*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *suada*

*Loti lol

O bosini.
Ste del ircop andej nga rrin ti mo 

Gjithesesi urime*

----------


## Slimshaddy

suadabolonzo LooL ce ke lon at fig se a din sa shum me ka trem :P 
Bosini urime po kot e ke :P .

----------


## *suada*

> suadabolonzo LooL ce ke lon at fig se a din sa shum me ka trem :P 
> Bosini urime po kot e ke :P .


Ca figure mo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Ca figure mo


Ti suada e ke acc kshu qe ste lejohet me fol ketu leru radh te tjerve qe dun me bo kerkese  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *suada*

> Ti suada e ke acc kshu qe ste lejohet me fol ketu leru radh te tjerve qe dun me bo kerkese


Po  mire mo  :perqeshje: 
Une i shkreti spo them gje jo.... vec se ky shoku eshte ircop ne server tjeter edhe rregullorja se lejo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Po  mire mo 
> Une i shkreti spo them gje jo.... vec se ky shoku eshte ircop ne server tjeter edhe rregullorja se lejo


E di e di qe spo thuj gjo thjesht bona icik shaka  :buzeqeshje: 

Ore do na jepni ndonje acc neve ju

----------


## l3and3r

Permetar

se pari due te na thoni cfar nicku keni ne cgar dhe nje informacion mbi nick
dhe njohurin e komandave

pastaj nje antar do te pergjigjet

----------


## MaDaBeR

Kjo nuk eshte nje kerkese e denje per nje operator te ardshem te kanalit #Shqiperia.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

U lol u pa puna do bej dhe une kerkes per Aop. Varet nga Andix.

----------


## Klevi

PATOSARAK po more aop do te japin 1 Q7 nje shofere personale dhe nje Premio pre 1 milon $$  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bosini

> *Loti lol
> 
> O bosini.
> Ste del ircop andej nga rrin ti mo 
> 
> Gjithesesi urime*


LooL suadabolzano du me e provu dhe nje her ketej rri qe rri te bej dy pune :P

----------


## *suada*

> LooL suadabolzano du me e provu dhe nje her ketej rri qe rri te bej dy pune :P


Po rregullorja nuk e lejon nje kembe ne dy kepuce  :ngerdheshje: 
Rregullorja thote ndaje shapin nga sheqeri loool.

Gjithesesi urime meqe e ke me qef!

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Bossini meqe qeke boss hudh noi lek te Albaguardi ta moresh Aop  :perqeshje:

----------


## R3nato

o permetaro a ke no nje new video te ketyne chatsiteve te nershme hahahahahahaha

----------


## essie

hello,
a ka mundesi si është e mundur në qoftë se unë mund të marrë një AOP ne http://chat.albasoul.com ju lutem. shum falemnderit ! 

nga essie
Thank You !

----------


## MaDaBeR

Kush qeka ai qe o tall me ty mi essie?  :i ngrysur:  Puuu ca kamikazesh jan. Gjejn 1 qe sa ka hy ene o burra tallim ******  :perqeshje:  Ec se ta msoj un kush te jep AOP pa tall ****** njeri.

----------


## Tipiku

Tema paska pas nje Krize Eutenciale 3 Vjecare
Mbeshteteni Logon Tone 
2pika 
*Rrikthehemi Perseri*

----------

